# The story...



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry but ive got to write down everything thats happend.. im absolutly gutted and need to releive a bit by writing how i feel.

6th of march i took the decision to by 2 dumbo rats. I went to pets at home and brought my 2 rats. The young lady told me they were 2 males as males were better for beginners. I was also told what cage to by which was £120. We spent about £150 altogether gettin bits an bobs for them.

On the 9th of march i took 1 of the rats back as he was biting the other and drawing blood, i panic'd and rang pets at home an they said thats unusual so well re-home him and replace him for another. I was a little reluctant to SWOP him but they assured me it was for the best as im only a beginner and he needed an exsperianced handler.. So i took him back but they didnt have any to replace him with so they called another branch close by and they had some males in to replace him. So i went to the other store and got another male (rolo).

2 weeks down the line i realised my male (rolo) had quite big 'goolies' coming and monty (1st rat) had none.. so i left it a few days then all of a sudden monty had a fat belly and big nipples so i took him to the vets on weds 15th april and she confimed that monty was female and pregnant (when i was told he was male) and about half way through gestation so could drop at any time. I went out and brought an nursery cage and lots of stuff for her whilst she has her babies. I checked on her this morning at 7am and again before i left for work at 8am and she was lively and fussy. I come home 2day at 1pm and her belly was huge, blood around her eyes and ears and very very drowzy. So i rushed her to the vets and shes got a mass of puss and mucus inside her womb which she can not pass as all her tubes are blocked, and this is due to a miscarraige. So shes now lying on an operating table having a hystrectomy, but as with any animal or evan human its risky with the anasetic so she may not pull thru. 
All of this has cost me £150, and i also found out that i was given the wrong cage! and its not at all suitable for rats. which [email protected] told me it was.

I called pets at home and they have taken full responsability for all of this and are paying my vets fees and swopping the cage for me. As i am a first time rat owner i wasnt to no, but i cant help but to blame myself.

Why didnt i see the different in sex of the rats?
Why didnt i research different cages?

Im just so upset, i cant do anything to help her.. to see her in that state with blood all over her killed me! I hope she pulls thru.

Sorry to rant, just needed to write to make sense of things...:crying:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, thats so sad  I hope your rat pulls through!

Whatever you do, don't blame yourself! Even people who have kept rodents for a long time can make mistakes like that, sexing can be very difficult in rodents of a young age.

It's good that [email protected] are taking responsibility and paying the fees, although it doesnt make what happened right. imo they do not hire people who know enough about animals, they should have been there to advise you properly - not make as much money as possible, which sadly is what it's all about these days.

Again, don't blame yourself as it's not your fault at all! Hope you feel a little better for getting it off your chest


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

its not your fault!!! i used to trust eveything vets/pets at home people said to me, until i got my hammy and came on here!!! your rats sound like they will be well looked after


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

What a rough introduction to rat keeping you have experienced. Although you are right that you should have looked a little more into what cage you relied on the shop to give you good advice and they let you down. Not your fault. It looks to me like you have dealt with the whole situation very well and i hope your girl is ok. xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know its natural to want to blame yourself but surely the fact that [email protected] have agreed to pay the fees will tell you who is really to blame. They sell these animals every day and should be able to sex them properly,if they aren't sure they should have warned you that they were not sure. They should have given you advice on buying the correct cage in the first place. Please don't blame yourself whatever happens you have done more for her than most people would already.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't trust [email protected] as far as I could throw them, although if they do open a shop near me, I will apply to work there.....they need to have someone that knows what they're talking about


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Vets just called...

Shes died!!!!! NOOOOOO...

Cant stop cryin... im so angry with myself.

The operation went ok but she died when she went back into her cage, her poor little body couldnt fight anymore. the vet said then babies were jus skeletons inside her...

Im on my way to fetch her and bring my baby home to bury her.

Love you monty...


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry about what happened. Pets at home are aweful and I had bad experiences with them too. I hope your ratty pulls though!

I just looked and you said she's died I'm so sorry! RIP little one


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, poor little girl shes playing at the bridge now.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry. RIP Monty

Char
xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww no......I would play absoloute HELL with [email protected] over this...it's ultimately their fault for not training their staff properly.

RIP Monty & babies, run free  xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup. I would give [email protected] down the banks with this! Its clearly their fault and have caused you major distress.

Char
xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear you have lost her. I am disgusted with Pets at Home for what they have done to you. 
Take care xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

One of my friends bought a rabbit from [email protected] and it died the next day, she took the rabbit into the shop (past all the customers and everything) and really caused a scene over it - they whisked the poor bunny away before you could say "[email protected] suck"  i'm not sure what the outcome was - I think they offered to replace the rabbit but I don't think i'd want a replacement from them....I think maybe she just got her money back and some vouchers or something, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

The end of the story.....

Ive just buried my girl in a cosy box with her fav toy. She maybe gone but never ever forgotten.

The vet isnt happy with [email protected] and has hand written a full report on the death.
Im goin [email protected] 2mo to swop my cage for a suitable 1 for rolo. I cant bear to get another rat so poor things on his own now, apart from me. [email protected] said they addmitt full responseability for all of this and will pay all £150 in vets fees and swop my cage over. Im going to write a letter to there head office and ask why they dont employ knowlegeable staff?????

To hell with them anyway.

Im absolutly heartbroken, i really loved her and 2 see her encure such a horrid end was horrendus!! cant get her out of my head.. poor poor baby.

R.I.P monty..


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Just like to say..

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou to ALL of your lovely comments and support.

Thankyou for reading this and listerning to me. Its made me feel a bit better.

Thankyou all again.. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Chayley said:


> The end of the story.....
> 
> Ive just buried my girl in a cosy box with her fav toy. She maybe gone but never ever forgotten.
> 
> ...


Well done to your vet - I hope he sends the report on to [email protected], that would be interesting to see. Is there any way you can get a copy of it? Then you have really good solid proof of what happened and they can't try to mess you about with anything. It's great that they're taking responsibility but I really would try and push them as hard as you can, and definately get scribbling to their head office 

In time, i'm sure you will want to find a new friend for Rolo but it will still be too much at the moment, I think you've been really brave throughout all this and you're definately not to blame at all, Rolo is so lucky to have you, as was Monty.

Don't be angry with yourself - direct it all to those numpties at [email protected]


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Im so sorry this has happened, what a horrible time you have had. I can't stand pets at home now after all i keep hearing about them. Once again im so sorry that you and your little rat had to be put through this.
RIP little one x


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Well done to your vet - I hope he sends the report on to [email protected], that would be interesting to see. Is there any way you can get a copy of it? Then you have really good solid proof of what happened and they can't try to mess you about with anything. It's great that they're taking responsibility but I really would try and push them as hard as you can, and definately get scribbling to their head office
> 
> In time, i'm sure you will want to find a new friend for Rolo but it will still be too much at the moment, I think you've been really brave throughout all this and you're definately not to blame at all, Rolo is so lucky to have you, as was Monty.
> 
> Don't be angry with yourself - direct it all to those numpties at [email protected]


Ive got 2 copies, and the vet said she will help us all the way! she was very upset by it aswell so she understands how im feeling.

Can i also just thankyou personally for your help, support and kind words.

Thankyou Portia Elizabeth.. xx

Im going down there first thing to see what they have to say for themselves!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Chayley said:


> Ive got 2 copies, and the vet said she will help us all the way! she was very upset by it aswell so she understands how im feeling.
> 
> Can i also just thankyou personally for your help, support and kind words.
> 
> ...


No problem  I hate to see things like this happening, especially when people who should really know what they are doing are to blame! It should be such a routine thing for a pet shop employee to be able to sex a rodent properly, it's something thats so important but [email protected] seem to have a knack for getting it completely wrong!

Your vet sounds fab, there aren't many that would go so far to help!

Good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on, and don't let them worm their way out of it! :thumbup1:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Chayley honey I'm so sorry! 
At least poor Monty isn't suffering. Poor you and Rolo! ****HUGS****
I would go into [email protected] and kick up a stink in front of the customers . At the very least it will help you get some of it off your chest and hopefully it will prevent some one from getting pets from them. I would put in a complaint against each member of staff that had anything to do with you. And write into the head office. I would also contact the RSPCA for advice as to what further action they or the authorities can take as if [email protected] have done this to you then they will have done it to some one else too. ANd the more ammunition that the likes of RSPCA has against rogu pet shops like this the better .
I know that you can't stand the thought of another rattie baby just now, but it would be worth getting in touch with a breeder who knows what they are doing to get a friend for Rolo before he gets to old to want anyone else around! Shops like this and people like my last vets should be shut down on the spot and banned from even looking at animals, let alone having anything to do with them.
[email protected] seem to have a really bad reputation. They have a bad reputation for fish beside me but the staff are great with the animals (both in [email protected] and in Acorn pet shop) and the staff all get together to say goodbye to the animals as they leave. :crying:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Please let me know how you get on!! Otherwise I may have to drive to [email protected] and threaten them myself!!


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Please let me know how you get on!! Otherwise I may have to drive to [email protected] and threaten them myself!!


Thanks for your Hugs!!! xxxx

I will definatly let you know how we get! Im so angry with them. x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my god, i'm so sorry hun 

Do not blame yourself, this is in no way your fault. But i think that [email protected] need to be punished!  They have yet again caused another animal to suffer and it's not fair to the animals and it's not fair on you 

Mine and my bf's thoughts are with you *hug*


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

This story is so heartbreaking... i don't know what to say - it's just awful.

Pets at Home are completely to blame, never blame yourself over this - i can tell just by reading your threads that you loved and cared for them and would never have let this happen if you wouldn't have been given such poor advice. 

R.I.P Monty and babies, atleast she is at peace now.

And good luck to Rolo, i'm sure with you looking after him and perhaps in time a new friend he will do just fine.

xxx


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Evening everybaody.

Before i tell you the end of the story, id jus like to say thanks to you all for your kind words and support..

Went to [email protected] today and they have refunded me £157 in vets fees, £10 gift voucher, £15 for the cage i had to buy, £9 for monty and a load of sincere apologies. They were very good to me but i still cant help feeling angry with them, basically they broke my heart and i cant seem to forgive them for that, maybe in time i will. They also swopped my original cage as its not suitable for rats and gave me a jenny cage to replace it with.

I got home from work at 6pm 2nite and my mum sat me down and told me...
Ive brought you a new rat, as when your ready for another rolo will be to old and may not accept a baby. I no at this moment in time you dont feel like you want another but give him a chance and see how you get on. Well my mum doesnt like anything thats small and moves quicker than her so i couldnt beleive she did this for me, bless her she knew how heartbroken i was, and when i went upstairs to meet my new ratty my heart melted. Hes lovely, hes got the most amazing tempermant! He or no other will ever replace my baby monty and i will never forget her, but ive also realised ive got rolo 2 think about and what hes been through and he loves his new play mate. they will stay in separate cages for a few days until i feel comfortable letting them live 2gether for good.

Thanks again to you all!!!

Heres a pic of there new home and my new rat.. hes not got a name yet so any suggestions welcome... Thanks again 2 everybody.

Chay xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh he's lovely but I think you should start a whole new fresh thread about him and his name possibilities, mums are really surprising sometimes .


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, he's such a sweetie 

I'm glad [email protected] did so much for you - although it won't make you feel any better about what happened, but it's certainly better than what most pet shops would do.

Did you kick up a bit of a stink or were they happy to help you?

Your new cage looks brill - I love those kinds of rat cages


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww, he's such a sweetie
> 
> I'm glad [email protected] did so much for you - although it won't make you feel any better about what happened, but it's certainly better than what most pet shops would do.
> 
> ...


I went in there all raged up and rearing to go but they were that good i didnt have to kick off. Im still fuming tho! and i told them exactly what i thort of them and how i felt, ive got head office address as i feel i have to write to them and tell them in my words whats happend and how i feel about things. i think after that i will start to feel better. x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Chayley said:


> I went in there all raged up and rearing to go but they were that good i didnt have to kick off. Im still fuming tho! and i told them exactly what i thort of them and how i felt, ive got head office address as i feel i have to write to them and tell them in my words whats happend and how i feel about things. i think after that i will start to feel better. x


Yeah, defo still get onto their head office about it, you never know what changes could be made - i'm sure they wouldn't want a story like this getting out, cos it'd put a lot of people right off shopping there, so perhaps they'd be willing to make some changes to the way they train their staff so that something like this never happens again. And if it will make you feel better then it's definately worth doing


----------



## crawleyguineapigrescue (Apr 21, 2009)

Just been reading your terribly upsetting story. Unfortunately pets at home doesn't have good staff training nor does it give good advice. It is always hard to know where to go for advice when you first start out but luckily you now have the forum where there are sooo many experienced people to help you. 
What a rollacoaster of emotions you have been on. Take your time now to grieve for your lost ratty but also the fact you have given another ratty a home. I hope all works out for you. x


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

crawleyguineapigrescue said:


> Just been reading your terribly upsetting story. Unfortunately pets at home doesn't have good staff training nor does it give good advice. It is always hard to know where to go for advice when you first start out but luckily you now have the forum where there are sooo many experienced people to help you.
> What a rollacoaster of emotions you have been on. Take your time now to grieve for your lost ratty but also the fact you have given another ratty a home. I hope all works out for you. x


Thanks, thats really kind of you x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Chayley said:


> Thanks, thats really kind of you x


Hey  hope you're feeling a little better now & also hope the new ratty is settling in! Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Hey  hope you're feeling a little better now & also hope the new ratty is settling in! Have you decided on a name yet?


HEY!

Erm, feeling a little better. Im half way through my letter, should have it done 2morro then i can get it posted off. im gona make a copy and ill post it on here see what you think.

Still cant think of a name for him! lol. Ive been in a day dream at work 2day trying to think of a name for him!

Rolo bit him quite hard last nite on his neck whilst they were on my bed playing so i managed to intervine,or it could of been worse as he drew blood! im gona keep trying with them everyday tho, im hoping rolo will take to him as im attached already! hes mint, he lets me do anything to him, he laid on his back last nite and let me tickle his tummy! and he had a swim in the bath, which mum didnt approve of so shes been out and brought me a baby bath for them, but rolo hated the water! (mardy bugger). lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just read this whole post and wanted to say im so sorry for your loss, Im glad that [email protected] took responsibilty for their incompetence and Im really happy that you have another little one that will hopefully bring you some joy - u deserve it! xx


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Just read this whole post and wanted to say im so sorry for your loss, Im glad that [email protected] took responsibilty for their incompetence and Im really happy that you have another little one that will hopefully bring you some joy - u deserve it! xx


Thankyou xx

Still really hard but im getting there.


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, I go away for a few days and all hell breaks loose!

Please except my belated sympathy for your ordeal. RIP Monty. I hope your rats make friends


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, I just read your story, sorry to hear about Monty.
And you shouldn't be blaming yourself at all about what happened, so I'm so glad that Pets At Home are taking full responsibility.
In my experience with Pets At Home, I know I wouldn't go there to ask for any advice from any of the staff there.
I hope you have lots of joy with your new rat


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

So sorry about your little girl but you must not blame yourself 
she is at peace now but can i ask are you going to get another one to go with the male rolo you have got?


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

Chayley said:


> HEY!
> 
> Erm, feeling a little better. Im half way through my letter, should have it done 2morro then i can get it posted off. im gona make a copy and ill post it on here see what you think.
> 
> ...


sorry just saw you have another rat i hope they make friends soon i have 3 males and they spar sometimes


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Chayley said:


> HEY!
> 
> Erm, feeling a little better. Im half way through my letter, should have it done 2morro then i can get it posted off. im gona make a copy and ill post it on here see what you think.
> 
> ...


ooh, well good on you for carrying on with the letter - I know a lot of people would just give up and not bother once they'd been into the shop but it's definately better to raise as much awareness of what happened as possible 

what about Zeb? He's black and white like a Zebra (well, he's not stripey but still...black and white :lol and it's quite cute lol i'm sure the right one will come in time.... or he'll be Mr Ratty forever lol  aww that's so sweet, i've never owned a rodent that'd let me do that, he's definately a special rat lol! that bath will really come in handy over summer, it'll be good for cooling them off when it's hot


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

lainee said:


> sorry just saw you have another rat i hope they make friends soon i have 3 males and they spar sometimes


Do you think if i keep tryin they will get better 2gether?? xx


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Vets 4 pets were i took monty sent me a sympathy card 2day.

IT read, Dear miss Davey, were so sorry for the loss of your beloved pet rat MONTY. We hope your ok after this terrible ordeal. 
With love and deapest sympathy,
All at vets 4 pets
xxx

How nice and kind was that? I got them all a thankyou card and a box of choccys 2 say thanks for trying to save her.. x


----------

